# East West Sounds Not Staying Loaded



## MINISuperCooper (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi, All,

I'm in the middle of a project, and I have this problem with two files involved on this score. It's driving me nuts. My East West sounds will not stay loaded, and it's random as to which sounds disappear. (They show up as being there, but they won't play unless I reload them.) Of course, this won't be an issue once I can bounce the tracks, but I'm not there yet. Any ideas as to what is happening? (Funny thing...these are not the largest files, so I don't think it's a CPU issue. I have much larger scores not doing this.) Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

OS 11.6.2

2.5 GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7

Logic Pro 10.7


----------



## Orchestrata (Jan 11, 2022)

I've had this exact issue with Opus, and a similar issue where the sounds will randomly unload completely. When I open Opus it's suddenly a blank instance. It also crashes more than I'd like, so I've gone back to using Play until Opus is a little more stable. Running Reaper / Windows 10 / Ryzen 5900x / fresh Opus and library installs. Hope someone can help you out!


----------



## Wedge (Jan 11, 2022)

I haven't had any crashes. But I have noticed that certain articulations (Violin 2 Spicc) are off when I reload a project and I need to enable them to not have silence, this is running S1.


----------



## MINISuperCooper (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you! I tried Opus as well and had similar issues, so I went back to Play. My problem is actually happening with Play as well. I'm thinking about uninstalling Opus entirely, because my problems began when I installed it. Logic seems to be crashing much more, but I don't see how it could be affecting Logic if I'm no longer using it.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Feb 16, 2022)

MINISuperCooper said:


> Hi, All,
> 
> I'm in the middle of a project, and I have this problem with two files involved on this score. It's driving me nuts. My East West sounds will not stay loaded, and it's random as to which sounds disappear. (They show up as being there, but they won't play unless I reload them.) Of course, this won't be an issue once I can bounce the tracks, but I'm not there yet. Any ideas as to what is happening? (Funny thing...these are not the largest files, so I don't think it's a CPU issue. I have much larger scores not doing this.) Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


i just come to give you my compassion and show that this is my day by day with them.... Frustating to not being able to just use the best samples as a PRO or as an artist focusing on composing, not being friends with the support team... Now i have for example a new problem: i save the patch of orchestrator but it does not open as i saved, it says again "no instrument". And i am sure the support will never apologize, they have always a word, or typically : REINSTALL IT hahah


----------

